# Excel 2010 - Dropdown mit verschiedenen Farben aber individuellen Werten



## ray2mi (3. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich möchte eine Excel File erstellen mit folgenden Anforderungen:


- Ich möchte in eine Zelle individuelle Zahlenwerte eintragen können dürfen, z.B. 
Zelle1 = 5
Zelle2 = 5
Zelle3 = 10


- Nun sollen die Zellen per Dropdown unterschiedlich formatiert werden. Ich würde also gerne eine Beurteilung der Daten vornehmen können.
- D.h. wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass der Wert von "Zelle1 = 5" schlecht ist, dann möchte ich per Dropdown eine rote Formatierung hinzufügen. Allerdings bin ich bei "Zelle2 = 5" der Meinung, dass dieser Wert gut ist, hier möchte ich dann eine grüne Formatierung per DropDown hinzufügen.
- Zusätzlich zu den Farben wäre es wünschenswert, wenn automatisch auch Pfeile in die Zellen integriert werden (also steigender, fallender, neutraler Pfeil)



Hintergrund:
Ich möchte Jahresdaten von verschiedenen Produkten vergleichen. Je nachdem, ob die Sales gestiegen oder gefallen sind, möchte ich eine unterschiedliche Formatierung hinzufügen.


----------



## tombe (4. Oktober 2012)

Da ich kein Excel 2010 habe, kann ich nicht sagen es es damit eine solche Möglichkeit gibt. Aber da du für gleiche Werte unterschiedliche Farben haben willst, wirst du vielleicht eine Hilfsspalte brauchen.

Du könntest eine Hilfsspalte mit den Werten 1, 2, 3, ..., 5, 6 als Auswahlliste erstellen und damit die Bewertung vornehmen.
Dann könntest du die Zelle in die du die Werte eingibst mit Hilfe der bedingten Formatierung abhängig der Hilfsspalte farblich gestalten.


----------

